# Meet Scout *cuteness warning*



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

So I was a bad girl again (starting to sense a pattern here...). I was in the petstore to pick up some more YN, and happened to go by the rat cages. well, I saw this little girl in the girl's tank and couldn't pass her up.

So meet little Scout, one one eyed wonder .


















So she was born without her left eye, and because of this was in with the 'feeders'. They figured no one would want her as a pet with such a 'gross defect'. Needless to say, I wanted her! She's one of the most cuddly little girls I've met, and personality wise reminds me sooo much of my heart rat Amelia when she was a baby. Poor little girl _squeaks_ if I put her back in her cage until I pick her back up again, and once on my shoulders bruxes happily away.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

awwww she is just adorable! <3333
poor little baby...just because she has one eye doesn't mean that she isn't absolutely perfect and lovable. D:
give her cuddles for me!!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

She's so cute! She must've known that you saved her life if she's always wanting to be with you  
I don't think I'd ever be able to walk into a pet store and look in a feeder tank as I'd want to take all the ratties home with me.

And there's nothing wrong with a one eyed rat (Dotty only has one eye), they are just as lovable as any other rattie


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

She's adorable! Before I read that she was born with only one eye I thought she was winking. XD

"Defective" pets seem to always turn out to be the sweetest.
I bet she's very grateful to you for being such a kind giant.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

awww, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Scout is so adorable .. I don't know why some people think rats with one eye are gross, I think they are really really cute.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

She has a permawink! She is precious!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

She is adorable! I dont think I would have been able to leave her there either.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awwww... she has to be one of the cutest rats I've ever seen!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

So cute! I have what you could call a "defective" rat. Rem appears to be deaf, but that doesn't bother me one bit! I still love her and treat her the exact same as I do Leaf. (Who is always wanting some sort of attention)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Too darn cute! 

I think you're getting into the mentality of 'what's one more..?' lol


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

aww what a cutie


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

She is absolutley adorable!  Why would someone asume such a nasty thing?
(how did you get her to stand still to take those pictures?)


----------



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

awww..


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

rattieluver said:


> She is absolutley adorable!  Why would someone asume such a nasty thing?
> (how did you get her to stand still to take those pictures?)


Ugh, she didn't stand still . My dad and I both own digital SLRs, which are much faster than the average point and shoot cameras .


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

She is so cute! She is so lucky that you came along.


----------

